# BCS - prije će biti među domaćima



## qwqwqw

"Ovo bi možda više bilo za forum o etimologiji ali nekako mislim da i ako  se nađe neko ko će ovo znati *prije će biti među domaćima*."

Da li mi biste kazali što znači gore *prije će biti među domaćima*" molim?

Hvala ljepa.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

Maybe it should be in the etymology forum but somehow i think that even if i find someone who will know this *it will be among the local people*.


----------



## qwqwqw

Thank you.  I changed my question a little, from "da li biste mi" to "da li mi biste"?  Does this sound better to you?


----------



## IiIiIiIi

qwqwqw said:


> "Ovo bi možda više bilo za forum o etimologiji ali nekako mislim da i ako  se nađe neko ko će ovo znati *prije će biti među domaćima*."
> 
> Da li mi biste kazali što znači gore *prije će biti među domaćima*" molim?
> 
> Hvala ljepa.


*This one is not correct*


----------



## IiIiIiIi

*Biste li mi rekli 
Možete li mi reći
Da li mi možete reći
Biste li mi odgovorili 
Biste li mi kazali

etc...

*That's all correct


----------



## qwqwqw

IiIiIiIi said:


> Maybe it should be in the etymology forum but somehow i think that even if i find someone who will know this *it will be among the local people*.



The comma is not necessary here, it only breaks the flow of the sentence.


----------



## IiIiIiIi

qwqwqw said:


> The comma is not necessary here, it only breaks the flow of the sentence.


Thx.


----------



## qwqwqw

Nema na ćemu.


----------



## slavic_one

qwqwqw said:


> Nema na čemu.


----------



## Duya

Here, _prije_ means 'rather, more likely'. (Usually, it means 'before'.)


----------



## qwqwqw

I was going to ask you about pre.  I noticed you used it at least once in a sense other than "before".


----------



## Vanja

> "Ovo bi možda više bilo za forum o etimologiji ali nekako mislim da i ako  se nađe neko ko će ovo znati *prije će biti među domaćima*."



Yes, it's "local people", but here it was a joke, humorous, he/she meant - among *native speakers* (=domaćini).


----------

